# Help!!! BeeWolf



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Not much you can do about these.

Although they are a solitary wasp and live a solitary lifestyle, their nests are in groups, or clusters. So if you could find where they are it may be possible to spray the area with an insecticide which would kill the mothers as they go in and out of their tunnels.

But it's likely there will be many scattered groups of them within range of your hives, so probably you will just have to live with them.

Another possibility would be to move all your hives a few miles away for one year. If there are no other bees in the area the bee wolfs would die out and you could put your bees back in a year.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

I had a friend that studied these guys a while back... he said that his best method for trapping them was a "horse fly trap" baited with male beewolfs as well as a honey bee qmp (queen pheromone)... the trap is simple enough to make, just four legs, a canvas cone (think of a funnel upside down) cover over the top, and a large clear jar at the very top of the canvas cone... the qmp and any captured male beewolfs are placed in the jar... natural instinct draws them to try to fly up to the light instead of back down and out, and the heat will kill the quickly... from my understanding, the males release pheromones to attract females twice per year, the females are the ones that live off of bees, and they are also attracted to the qmp of the honey bee as they are actively seeking colonies to prey on from above... 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rand (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in climate similar to yours (south Israel)
and suffering from wasps from May to September.

Three days of continuous treetment with poison in a meat bait will finish these
ugly creatures or decrease it to minimum.

The bait can be piece of bloody meat, tuna can or smashed dry cat food
with poison like "Frontline Plus" that his main purpose is killing dogs & cats fleas and works just great with wasps.

Be carfull, because this material can kill other animals that eat it
so you have to be around and collect it in the end of the day
to a close plastic bag and throw it to a close garbage can.

Good Luck,
Randi


----------

